# BowTech Carbon Rose



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice!!! Way to go!


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice job! I love my Carbon Rose too


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats!! Looks like it was a great day to be hunting.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I harvested my second deer with the Carbon Rose. This bow gets the job done.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

jpust said:


> I harvested my second deer with the Carbon Rose. This bow gets the job done.


Nice buck!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! You're having a great season! Congrats on two nice deer!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you. Now I want to get a turkey.


----------



## Vinceh (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome and congrats!!  I have the Carbon Knight, and I'm not switching until i find Another Bowtech carbon model that performs better!


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## APachon71RN (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats on the deer. I'm glad to hear that you like your bow as I'm thinking of getting my wife one provided she likes it. She didn't much care for the 2 models from ,Matthews she got to try out 

~Andy


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

was wondering what arrow are you using?


----------



## ladyarcherco (Nov 4, 2014)

*Carbon Rose*

This is all so great to read. I have been doing archery since the age of 9 and took a long break from competing, and hunting due to some family things. I'm just now getting back into the swing of things and sold all my old equipment. I have been doing research on new bows but, the prices will kill you.. $999.00! Seriously...? What does that bow do??? I came across this bow on Bowtech's website and compared it to the $999.00 bow and it had the same specs.. I was so impressed. So I kept digging some more. After reading this I'm sold. $600.00 is so affordable and all I keep reading is great reviews. Any other bows you girls suggest? 

Thanks!

Lady Archer.


----------



## ladyarcherco (Nov 4, 2014)

How much does that one retail for? Is it an older model? I'm in the market fora new bow.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Buddy of mine just got his gf one a few months ago and she loves it, pretty sure he payed somewhere around $500.. I shot it recently and thought it was very smooth and pretty dead at the shot, I give it a thumbs up..... Me and my gf are gonna be shopping for her bow pretty soon and she really wants to shoot the Rose and the Elite Spirit


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Only thing is even if she likes the Rose she prolly won't pick it BC she hates purple haha, it'd be nice if it just came in all black or at least one other color option


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Only thing is even if she likes the Rose she prolly won't pick it BC she hates purple haha, it'd be nice if it just came in all black or at least one other color option


They do offer the Carbon Rose in a blackout option now as well. After this season, I will be replacing the purple cams on mine with the blackout cams.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Gold tip expedition hunter 3555 arrows and G5 Montec broadheads100 grain.


----------

